# SEO with shopify



## jogador74 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok, so I went and used the shopify wiki page to update my site's seo and was able to follow all the steps with no problems.

My question/concern is about getting ranked with google and other search engines. I put in the meta tags as directed by the help page, but I do not know how to set my page up to be searched out by various keywords. My target market is for capoeira players and want to have my page searched out by keywords like capoeira clothing, capoeira shirt, and other similar phrases but have no idea how to do this with shopify.

Any help please?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Did you ask this question on the Shopify forums? What did they say?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You might want to read what the Google Webmaster Guidelines says about meta information such as page descriptions. I would add some keywords there. Note that Google no longer is concerned about keyword descriptions although other SE's may be.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

> Note that Google no longer is concerned about keyword descriptions


 
Key words do not have an effect on rankings in Google?

I am just starting to learn about all this, but everything I read talks about the importance of key words? LOL, Now I am really confused.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Key words in content (what visitors see) count very much but not when listed in meta keyword tags (behind the scenes information about the site). I would still include them because other SE's use them.


----------

